# Steamboat Springs



## gnipgnop (Nov 8, 2009)

Just landed a resort for my daughter and her family to ski in Steamboat Springs.  The exchange came through at Celebrity Resorts Steamboat Springs-Suites RCI #3642.  Can anyone tell me where Unit SAS2B66 is or what all these letters and numbers mean?  Also do you think they will like this place?  They are going with 2 teens 13 & 14.  They all love to ski but is there much else to do in Steamboat?  Never been there myself.  Would love Tuggers expert advice.


----------



## DanM (Nov 8, 2009)

Haven't been to Celebrity. Requires a drive or shuttle to slopes and town, but I believe it is on a free town bus route. Steamboat is one of the better ski towns, like Park City and Breckenridge, because it was a town long before it was an "attraction." And the skiing is great. They will love it.


----------



## Judy (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, there's a lot to do in Steamboat depending upon what time of the year you'll be there.  Check out www.steamboat.com  , http://steamboathotsprings.org/  and http://www.steamboat-chamber.com/calendar.month.asp

I live in Steamboat from Thanksgiving until March.  I'll be happy to answer any questions I can but I don't know much about Celebrity Resort.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 8, 2009)

*Judy @ Steamboat Springs*

Hi Judy.....thanks for your offer to answer questions.  I will definitely keep that in mind.  My dd and family love to ski and we thought this would be a great Christmas present for them........a week in SS.  They will fly out of Pittsburgh to Denver.  I think I read that the drive from Denver to SS is about 3.5 hrs. long.  Is it a safe drive?  They are scheduled to check in on Jan. 23, 2010.  I looked at your on line photo's but didn't see any from Steamboat Springs.  Do you have any?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 8, 2009)

I love Steamboat Springs.  We have stayed at the Steamboat Grand and at the Worldmark.  I strongly suggest a visit to the hot springs.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

i have stayed at this resort at least 3 times..... there is a bus shuttle stop right at the resort - I do also recall that the resort has a shuttle that sometimes will run you up there too.

we always had a car and drove from Hayden airport rather than driving from denver.

there are some nice restaurants in town (why we had the car). 

there are 2 hottubs and a nice fireplace/gameroom area.  the second bedroom has a trundle bed arrangement.

the restaurant "next door" is quite nice and worth an evening.  grocery store/strip mall is across the street as well as a christie sports rental on the corner.  (there is also a walkin clinic next door as well - did have to visit one year with a sick kid).

personally I did NOT like the visit to strawberry springs - narrow, unpaved, road - even with a driver is was scary


----------



## Judy (Nov 9, 2009)

sandkastle4966 said:


> personally I did NOT like the visit to strawberry springs - narrow, unpaved, road - even with a driver is was scary


There are two public hot springs in Steamboat.  You're right about Strawberry Park - in bad weather the road there can be a challenge.
The other one is called "Old Town Hot Springs".  http://steamboathotsprings.org/  It's downtown, right on the free bus route. While not as picturesque as Strawberry Park, it's still very nice.  They have a locker room with showers, a fitness center, a lap pool, a water slide, a swimming/playing pool, two spas, and the "Heart Springs" that is the natural hot mineral springs that feeds all of the other pools.


----------



## Judy (Nov 9, 2009)

sandkastle4966 said:


> there are some nice restaurants in town (why we had the car).


There are two Celebrity Resorts in Steamboat Springs.  If the one you're staying in is on the free bus route  http://steamboatsprings.net/departments/transportation_services/bus_service   , you can get downtown to the restaurants and and the shops without driving.  The SST website still has its summer schedule up, but it should post the winter routes soon.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 9, 2009)

*Sas2b66*

SAS2B66 is directed as our Unit #.  Does anyone who stayed at the Celeberty Resorts Steamboat Springs - Suites know what this means.  They are in a two bedroom unit.  Any help out there, please?


----------



## Judy (Nov 9, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> They will fly out of Pittsburgh to Denver.  I think I read that the drive from Denver to SS is about 3.5 hrs. long.  Is it a safe drive?  They are scheduled to check in on Jan. 23, 2010.


 DH who is our family navigator, tells me that the drive from the Denver airport to Steamboat Springs takes about 3 hours 45 minutes. It's a safe and pretty easy drive IN GOOD WEATHER. CDOT does a good job of keeping the roads clear, but even so, if it's snowing hard and blowing (as it tends to do in January), the drive from Denver to Steamboat Springs can be slow and challenging.  Occasionally the pass will be closed for short periods of time, usually due to blowing snow.





> I looked at your on line photo's but didn't see any from Steamboat Springs.  Do you have any?


 Sorry, I don't have a photoshow of Steamboat Springs.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 9, 2009)

One of the things I like best about Steamboat Springs is that there are direct flights on Continental from Houston to the Steamboat-Hayden Airport. There may be relatively inexpensive flights from Denver to Steamboat-Hayden if you are not interested in driving that far.  This is a picture of the Strawberry hot springs in September 2006.  The roads are much better than in the winter.


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 9, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> Just landed a resort for my daughter and her family to ski in Steamboat Springs.  The exchange came through at Celebrity Resorts Steamboat Springs-Suites RCI #3642.  Can anyone tell me where Unit SAS2B66 is or what all these letters and numbers mean?  Also do you think they will like this place?  They are going with 2 teens 13 & 14.  They all love to ski but is there much else to do in Steamboat?  Never been there myself.  Would love Tuggers expert advice.





which unit did you trade to get this jewel.. I see you have a couple nice ones  on tap for sure.. always nice to know the proper "bait" for catching the big one..:whoopie: 

my son in florida grew up and skied and still skis at steamboat.. he tells me it one of the best places due to the powder snow..  When is the exchange for??  best time is jan and feb from what i have heard..  

have fun and ski safe..


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 10, 2009)

carl2591 said:


> which unit did you trade to get this jewel.. I see you have a couple nice ones  on tap for sure.. always nice to know the proper "bait" for catching the big one..:whoopie:
> 
> my son in florida grew up and skied and still skis at steamboat.. he tells me it one of the best places due to the powder snow..  When is the exchange for??  best time is jan and feb from what i have heard..
> 
> have fun and ski safe..



43namal has a 2 bedroom TS for sale at Thunder Mountain Condominium in Steamboat Springs on ebay at this time.  They are floating weeks 1-14 and 50.  If you are really interested in a cheap purchase for Steamboat Springs, you might consider this.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 10, 2009)

Judy said:


> There are two public hot springs in Steamboat.  You're right about Strawberry Park - in bad weather the road there can be a challenge.
> The other one is called "Old Town Hot Springs".  http://steamboathotsprings.org/  It's downtown, right on the free bus route.


I'm going to be in Steamboat for a week of skiing this January.  I have never been to the hot springs -- what is that experience like?  I will be with my good friend from college for a guy's ski vacation.  Is it a couples place, or would it be "weird" for two guys to go to the hot springs?  (not that there's anything wrong with that...  ).

Any other suggestions for two 40-something guys for fun things to do in the evening when not skiing?

Kurt


----------



## Judy (Nov 11, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> I'm going to be in Steamboat for a week of skiing this January.  I have never been to the hot springs -- what is that experience like?  I will be with my good friend from college for a guy's ski vacation.  Is it a couples place, or would it be "weird" for two guys to go to the hot springs?


 *Old Town Hot Springs* is a family, locals, fitness, and tourist place. Everybody can go there without looking weird. *Strawberry Park* is a family and everyone else place in the day time.  In the evenings it's clothing optional.  I've never been there at night.   


> Any other suggestions for two 40-something guys for fun things to do in the evening when not skiing?


 There are bars downtown and in the base area.  Some of them have live music. Sometimes the ski corporation sponsors concerts.  Can't tell you much more, not being a 40 something guy myself.  When I ski all day, I'm usually too tired to do much at night   Check _Steamboat Today_.  It's free online and in print (except Sundays) all over Steamboat Springs.  It carries ads for nightlife etc. http://www.steamboatpilot.com/


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone...........soooooooooooooo much.  I can always depend on you guys for help when I'm confused about a place to visit.
We landed this resort with (a three bedroom in Hilton Head - Waterside by Spinnaker)  Had a search on for almost a year and pulled it about 2 weeks ago.  Just goes to show ........ hang in there with those searches .... they do work.


----------

